# Duyuru > Kültür >  "Mezhebi Timur olanın Allahı Cengiz olur!"

## bozok

*"Mezhebi Timur olanın Allahı Cengiz olur!"* 




Bu defa da kendimizi birdenbire birileri tarafından, birileri için ihdas edilmesi gerekli görülen yeni bir *"Peygamberlik"* makamı ile ilgili tartışmaların içinde bulduk. Tam kendimizi *"Padişahlığa"* alıştırmaya çalışırken doğrusu bu haber bizim için bir balyoz etkisi yaptı. üyle ya, hazır hız almışken durmamalı, yayı iyi germeli ki, ok kısa düşmesin, gittiği yere kadar gitsin. Neyse ki, bu kafa karışıklığımızın imdadına ART TV'de program yapan değerli Nihat Genç yetişti de biraz sakinleyebildik. 

Nihat Genç, her zaman olduğu gibi yine enfes bir fıkrayla meseleyi açıklığa kavuşturdu.

 *Fıkra şöyle:* 

_Bir gün biri Timur'un emrinde çalışan birine sormuş; mezhebin nedir? Adam kasılarak cevap vermiş: Timur mezhebindenim! Bu arada olanları izleyen Nasrettin Hoca atılmış: Sakın Allahın kimdir diye sorma, çünkü mezhebi Timur olanın Allahı da olsa olsa Cengiz olur!_

Evet, dünyevi ihtirasların insan nefsine neler yaptırabildiğinin akıl almaz ibretlerini dehşetle izliyoruz. şurası muhakkak ki, bir insanı ve fikirlerini beğenmeyebilir, tasvip de etmiyor olabilirsiniz ama o insan öylesine adil ve mert biridir ki, onu sevmeseniz de ona saygı duymaktan kendinizi alamazsınız. Bu tür insanlar hakları olmayan bir şeye ne kendileri el uzatır, ne de başkalarına el uzattırır. En azından şundan eminsinizdir ki, bu adam sizi sevmez ama size çamur da atmaz. Size düşman olması, onu size karşı aşağılık ve küstahça işler yapmaya sevketmez. Onun kendince ve inandığına samimiyetle riayet ettiği fikirleri vardır. Ne yardan vazgeçeyim, ne de serden kaypaklığını onda göremezsiniz. İşte bütün bunlar sizi ona saygı duymaya mecbur eder. Oysa, inanır ve savunur göründükleri fikirlerini kendi nefislerinin emrine bu kadar kolayca sunabilenlerin nesine saygı duyabilir insan ki? üyle şeyler yapıyorlar ki, insana yanılma payı dahi bırakmıyor,* "acaba"* bile dedirtmiyorlar! *"Yol kes, bel kes ama vicdanı elden bırakma"* diyen ataların sözleri daima kulaklarımızda ama içlerindeki vicdanlarını, tepelerine vura vura köreltmiş ve adeta yeni ve saygısız bir insan prototipi yaratmış olanlara söyleyecek sözümüz çoktur ama anlama ihtimalleri yoktur. 

Sözümüzü yine Nihat Genç'le bitirelim, şöyle diyor Genç: 

_"Yahu şahsınla ilgili bir şey oldu mu hep naralanıyorsun. Ne var bir kere olsun şu işçi, şu çiftçi, şu milletin için, şu vatanın için naralan! O bayrağı o göndere çeken kim? Sen misin? O bayrağı oraya çeken bile bir kere olsun kendi nefsi için senin gibi naralanmadı be!"_

Söz bitti, kalın sağlıcakla...


A. Hüsnü Sezgin / 13.2.2010 / siyasetimilliye.blogspot.com

----------

